# Now Showing List taking forever to populate



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

When I finish watching a program that I have recorded, and go back to Now Showing, it is taking anywhere upwards of a minute for anything on the list to show up. 

I have done a clear and reset, and really don't know what my next step would be. Does it need to be re Zippered? Or perhaps the drive is going bad? It is a Maxtor 250gb drive. Thanks.

G.W.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

gamo62 said:


> When I finish watching a program that I have recorded, and go back to Now Showing, it is taking anywhere upwards of a minute for anything on the list to show up.
> 
> I have done a clear and reset, and really don't know what my next step would be. Does it need to be re Zippered? Or perhaps the drive is going bad? It is a Maxtor 250gb drive. Thanks.
> 
> G.W.


It's a DNS problem, search this forum for DNS slow Now Playing List.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

It is probably just the 7.3 software. That is a common complaint - it takes a bit to populate the now playing list and the to do list, although a minute seems a bit long. I think either one of my TiVos take less than 30 seconds to do it.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

When this happened to me on my DirecTivo, I first determined my DNS by opening a DOS box on my Windows XP desktop. Start -> Run -> type "CMD" (no quotes) in the box. Inside the DOS window type "ipconfig /all" (again, no quotes). Scan the screen for the "DNS Servers" line. I get two addresses listed. Copy them down. Next, start your favorite browser (IE, Firefox, etc) and type the IP address of the Tivo that is giving you the empty Now Playing List trouble. This should start Tivo Web Plus. Look for "Net Config" Enter one of the DNS server IP addresses you copied into the DNS entry box. Reboot the Tivo & you should be good to go.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

mhalver said:


> It is probably just the 7.3 software. That is a common complaint - it takes a bit to populate the now playing list and the to do list, although a minute seems a bit long. I think either one of my TiVos take less than 30 seconds to do it.


Since he asked if it needs to be re-zippered I'm guessing it is a DTivo so the 7.3 software is not the issue. It is an issue that is documented in the Zipper Wiki.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

It would appear that I was successful. I apprecitae all of the help. The Wiki was a big help by the way. However, I do have a question regarding the DNS entry. I changed the DNS settings in the file located in the /etc directory to "nameserver 216.68.xxx.xxx" which is my external DNS. Do I need to match that on the Network config on TWP? Or is the internal 192.168.1.1 fine. Thanks again.

G.W.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

I *used* to have my router IP address for a DNS IP, but had the empty NPL with it - that's why I changed to one that would resolve quickly.


----------

